# Rules for Matches?



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We resumed classes last Friday after taking the summer off and Zoe seemed to do well. So I sent in a Novice A entry for a Sanctioned Match this Saturday. I know Matches are less formal than Trials and a qualifying score doesn't count toward a title but what other differences are there? The entry form also had a space to indicate FEO (For Exhibition Only). I didn't check this but can probably still change it since Day-of-Show entries are allowed. What difference does FEO make?

Still a little uncertain about this but we have another class tomorrow to assess how ready we are. The instructor said last week that she thought we should try it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it an A or B match?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It's the "Greenwich Kennel Club: AKC Sanctioned B, OB, Rally Match", Sat., 9/15. I thought the "B" stood for Breed since there is breed competition. Didn't know there were A and B matches.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

There are OA, OB, and OC matches. A is most formal and supposed to really be run just like a trial. OC matches are very informal, similar to "show n go's" or "fun matches" OB matches are somewhat in between

Info on OB matches from the regs:
At Plan OB sanctioned matches, while dogs in the
ring may receive verbal corrections, such corrections
shall be penalized. In addition, the judge of a Plan OB
sanctioned match may, at his own discretion, permit a
handler and dog to repeat an exercise; however, only
the first performance shall be scored, unless the dog is
being rejudged on the exercise because in the judge’s
opinion the dog’s performance was prejudiced by​peculiar and unusual conditions


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks! Since posting I found the Match Regs, on the AKC site but on a very quick read they seemed mostly aimed at those running the match. I managed to miss the section you cited.


----------

